# Needing some critiques on Suri's groom



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

All I can say is your scissoring is infinitely better than mine. I think she looks lovely, while poor Poppy looks as if she has had a bad attack of moth...


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

She was over me at this point!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I think you did a great job , I never tried scissoring except on time my sister let me fix Enzo lower back when he was in puppy clip lol

I think that her legs needs to grow out more and she will look fine. The top knot is a nice length IMO.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

If I could make Chagall look like you made Suri look, I'd put my groomer out of business! I don't have the nerve to do more than snip a long stray hair here and there between his groomings, but you have my admiration for what looks like a terrific job to my (_very_ amateur) eyes.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

You are sweet! Thank you. I was torn between using combs or taking a chance scissoring. 

I want a nice tight trim. I suppose I am shooting for a lamb trim. She has had the Miami forever and I am over seeing it lol.


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

I think you did a real good job!  
I am really new to grooming my own spoo but if i do ever attempt scissoring i hope my girl looks as good as yours!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

She looks great!!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Olie, 

Is this really your FIRST time scissoring a poodle, well girl you put me to shame though.. It took me years to learn how to scissor a pet , never mind a show coat, I have two left hands, literally.

I think she looks great.. What a lovely girl and you did a great job on her. LOVE HER COLOR !

The only thing I will shape and scissor a bit is the ear feathers and give her a tighter top knot. that 's all. maybe as Roxy says to have her legs grown out a bit to match the length of the coat on her body but the rest KUDOS you did great !!

Can you now come to Montreal to scissor my 3 companions to include Cole? He needs scissoring soooooo badly he looks like a polar bear.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

*


Chagall's mom said:



If I could make Chagall look like you made Suri look, I'd put my groomer out of business! I don't have the nerve to do more than snip a long stray hair here and there between his groomings, but you have my admiration for what looks like a terrific job to my (very amateur) eyes.

Click to expand...

*
You know the lighter colored the dog's coat is the more difficult it is to scissor and hide scissoring faults.

Blacks are so much easier to correct than whites. Ever since Cole came back home to me and was scissored there was plenty of railroad tracks on the sides of his coat.. and on a white you can not blend or hide it.. it is there until grown out...same with silvers I guess, but Olie trully did a fantastic and clean job !


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> Olie,
> 
> Is this really your FIRST time scissoring a poodle, well girl you put me to shame though.. It took me years to learn how to scissor a pet , never mind a show coat, I have two left hands, literally.
> 
> ...


It is my first time scissoring her entire body. I stopped short of her shoulders because I was uncertain. I also did not do any on her chest. She lacks chest so i thought I may keep it longer. I only starting doing my pets (spoos) when we got Olie. And he does not have the best hair. Very soft and whispy. 

This may be something I try to do down the road either second income or just a career change. There are NO good poodle breeders in my area. I get comments all the time asking for cards so who knows maybe someday once I improve on it a bit I might venture out into grooming. 

And about the whites. I am already thinking about this. Which is one reason why I am scissoring to improve as I know whites must be cut very well. 

And next year when I come get my baby I will happy to trim yours although I think you do a fantastic job! 

Thanks!

Oh and even though I am trimming for my pets, I am motivated to do some show clips one day. My girl/boy next year will be my test


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Such a great job grooming Suri. I love her color and her beautiful face!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Olie:

I have a friend in Toronto who owns a standard. She befriended another lady who is a client of mine who purchased Lary from me.
They met while exing their dogs. 

She started to practive on her own poodle and my client's poodle and today has a lucrative business with over 50 clients that she can pick and choose. 
She does this at home and is happy and makes great money.

If you have a strong back and two hands which are not defunct (mine are, especially the left one) and the age (must be under 55 yrs. old 
and you have tallent which you proved to have than you can surely build a buisness and make quite a bit of money. 

There are groomers I know who make up to $4000 per month but it is hard work that's for sure. And.. if they do it from their house than the profit margin is higher since they dont work for a boss but strictly for themselves.

I think you should do this if you have the stamina for it and the tallent.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

You did a beautiful first full body scissoring! You're right, she does need to grow a bit more for you to be able to blend the legs but it is definitely coming along. You know what they say, "You're never truly done scissoring your poodle, you just have to run out of time"  Keep practicing, you definitely have a knack for it. I like Suri's topknot the length it is, but I like fuller and fluffier.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Olie, HOLY COW..what a lovely job! She iss looking fabulous and you have got the gift!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

I am hoping I have the legs set up for the right placement of growth or growing out. And cannot wait to see them longer. I got pretty good on those barrels after shaping them for about 6 months. 

I was thinking of trimming those ears a bit to have a fuller look. I am assuming its like a layering technique??? So any suggestions there please let me know. I have been considering letting Suri grow her TK again we'll see I get bored with it when I try. 

So I think the lamb cut it is.

One day I will attempt a CC. I hope to do this with Suri first next year. And my ultimate goal is the Scandinavian!! I will do this with my white baby in a couple years  I study this trim all the time.


----------

